# Haven't posted in a while



## fatherof3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been here for gudiance and support quite often, mainly just reading post but it is nice to see you aren't alone. I see alot of post and then people just disappear so i feel it my duty to update my situation.

It has been three long months since D-day. I must admit that things are still challenging for me, but over time i have come to ACCEPT what my future may very well be like...My anger and emotional roller coaster has subsided a great deal and i chalk that up to time and acceptance...So hang in there and don't give up. It does get bearable!!!!

Anyway, my wife and i are now separated, she living in the home (going today to look at her a condo) and i living with family. We have become friends during this time and are being very cordial towards each other. (My reasons are for the kids, i want them to suffer as little as possible). Her reason is because she won't let go of her hope of reconciling. I have told her i don't trust her anymore and don't think i ever will( i really don't think i can) and it's no way to live for her or me. I see my kids everyday still and they stay with me two times a week and her the other three days. They seem to be adjusting well and are really terrific kids, i have made it my top priority to make sure they know how much i love them and there mother does to. I honestly don't beleive any parent, if given a crystal ball would look at the future, see there precious child say why can't we be a family anymore, and still get in the sack with him/her....Selfish humans.......
So to say today i am better than i was 2 months ago, is an understatemant. My eyes arent as foggy, my heart not as empty, my brain not as crazy and my soul is about living, not dying.....I know there are people on here going through what i was\am, don't give up, you will see brighter days. Trust me and good luck....


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Good for you! It's been three months for me and everyday does get easier!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you F03. Even when a marriage cannot be saved it is helpful to many to know that life goes on, life gets normal, life gets better. Thank you for updating us to serve as an inspiration for those who come here not knowing what the future might bring. To hear from someone who has faced these traumatic situations and came out with a fine grip on what is best for his family is enlightening. Best of luck to you and those in your life. Bless.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Its good to hear that you're doing better. I'm a romantic, so I hope that your wife can woo you back. I don't know, stranger things have happened.


----------

